# I know what a tritype is. But what's a trifix?



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Define it for me please. I probably know what it is, but just didn't know its called a trifix.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

My tritype is 584. My core type is 5w6. My trifixes are 8 and 4.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Trifix comes from Oscar Ichazo. Ichazo. As you may or may not know, Ichazo is the original source of much of the Enneagram material. Claudio Naranjo learned of the types from Ichazo in 1970. Ichazo and Naranjo took the material down two different paths. Ichazo started the Arica School and used the Enneagram material as part of his methods taught there. Naranjo took the Enneagram material into psychology and what we know today as the Enneagram personality types. The two versions of the Enneagram material have similarities but are also different in many ways.

Ichazo used the types to work with ego fixation where each type was assigned a fixation that could be remedied by the corresponding holy idea. Although an individual had a primary fixation, that individual also had other fixations (one from each center). Ichazo called these three fixations an individual's Trifix. Ichazo's three centers used for Trifix were called Instinctual Centers (as opposed to the three Centers of Intelligence used today with the personality types). Trifix also had a particular order around the circle (I forget whether that was clockwise or counter-clockwise).

I believe it was sometime during the 1990s that the Fauvres took an Arica training and began using the Trifix idea of one type from each center. They used the Centers of Intelligence with today's personality types instead of Ichazo's version of things. They were told that what they were doing was not really Trifix so they renamed and rebranded what they were doing Tritype (they also trademarked the term).

Trifix describes how Ichazo (Arica School) uses one type or fixation from each center within their version of things. Tritype describes how one type from each center is used within today's personality types via the Fauvres interpretation. Trifix and Tritype both use one type from each center but are applied to different systems of the types. The two terms were sometimes used interchangeably when Tritype was first becoming popularized but they refer to different things properly.

In other words, forget about Trifix unless you're going to study with the Arica School (and no, there are no books on that material because it's taught in person only through their training).


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ock said:


> Define it for me please. I probably know what it is, but just didn't know its called a trifix.


*What is the difference between Tritype® and Tri-fix? How is Tritype® different from Tri-fix?
How are Tritype® and Tri-fix the same?*

Tritype® and tri-fix are two theories that share an important similarity. Both “Tritype®” and “tri-fix” recognize that individuals utilize a fixation from each triad; a type from each center of intelligence, respectively. This is important because it validated Katherine Chernick Fauvre's findings that individuals have not just 1, but 3 Enneagram Types used in a specific oscillating, repeating and hierarchal stacking order.

This was always true with respect to the Enneagram of Personality but not formally recognized until Oscar Ichazo found it to be true based on his theory of trialectics and Katherine Fauvre independently found it to be true when researching the internal experience of type, initially with hundreds and soon tens thousands of interviews. It was very inspiring for Katherine to learn that Ichazo had also found that people used 3 centers and not 1.

What was key is that Oscar Ichazo and Katherine Fauvre both found the same essential truth; based on the law of three, through separate means. Katherine’s research-validated Ichazo’s theory and his theory validated Katherine’s research findings and forever changed the way she taught the Enneagram.

*How are Tritype® and Tri-fix different*
The differences between Oscar Ichazo’s tri-fix theory and Katherine Chernick Fauvre’s Tritype® theory can be seen in their names; tri-fix and Tritype® respectively.

Ichazo's tri-fix is focused on the use of the three mental “fixations” only. Katherine Fauvre’s Tritype® is based on the full use of each type including: the fixations, the passions, and the convictions, as well as the dynamic aspects produced by the primary type moving towards and away from its two wings and its two lines of connection.

Katherine found that with Tritype®, individuals use the full defense strategy of their three types, including: the mental fixations, the emotional passions, the visceral sensations and convictions, and defense strategies of the types that merge to create a “new type unto itself.”

Each Tritype® and Tritype® Archetype has its own unique focus of attention that includes: an idealized image, core triggers, fears, concerns, desires, and preoccupations that produce a worldview, innate gifts, life purpose, and patterns of defense; innate struggles, and a healing growing edge.

Because there was nothing published from Ichazo on tri-fix, Katherine assumed that she had found what Ichazo found. To avoid confusing people with different terms, she referred to her work and Ichazo’s concept as tri-fix and gave attribution to Oscar Ichazo. ©1995 Katherine Chernick Fauvre


----------

